# Chestatee and Hooch.



## chrislibby88 (Dec 7, 2021)

Good luck if you’re heading out! I’m gonna be at Chestatee with my brother and buddy G.


----------



## Professor (Dec 7, 2021)

Going after your annual two 8 pointers?


----------



## Professor (Dec 7, 2021)

I will be on National Forest land this week. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 7, 2021)

Professor said:


> Going after your annual two 8 pointers?


Haha. Yea I feel pretty confident that at least one of us can tag out again this year.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 8, 2021)

Tagged out on bear. This boar had a collar too. About 175# live weight.


----------



## Professor (Dec 8, 2021)

Good deal. Congratulations.


----------



## bear claw (Dec 8, 2021)

Great bear congratulations


----------



## bear claw (Dec 8, 2021)

Professor you gona knock down big buck tomorrow?


----------



## Professor (Dec 8, 2021)

That is the plan. After all, it is that time of the year.


----------



## sportsman94 (Dec 8, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Tagged out on bear. This boar had a collar too. About 175# live weight.



Congrats Chris on a great season!


----------



## Swampdogg (Dec 8, 2021)

Congratulations man


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 8, 2021)

Good looking bear, congrats.


----------



## Mattval (Dec 8, 2021)

cONGRATS dUDE


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Tagged out on bear. This boar had a collar too. About 175# live weight.


Clear and cold this morning. I am expecting at least two bucks between you and your brother. Don’t let us down.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Dec 9, 2021)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 9, 2021)

Nice work @chrislibby88 congrars!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 9, 2021)

Buck down too.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 9, 2021)

Professor said:


> Clear and cold this morning. I am expecting at least two bucks between you and your brother. Don’t let us down.


Haha, I have one down right now. He was tending a doe. Gonna stay on the tree for a bit and see who else follows her scent


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 9, 2021)

Hunting the same spot, different tree. Bear gut pile 50 yards downwind of me, dead buck piled up 75 in front of me.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 9, 2021)

You're sitting on the X.


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

Tell us about him


----------



## bany (Dec 9, 2021)

I thought I might come up for the day but between this headcold and you two I can see it from the couch!??? 
Thanks for the reports!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 9, 2021)

Our buddy G just got one on the other side of the mountain.


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 9, 2021)

You are on fire!!


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 9, 2021)

I just shot one over here on Chattahoochee where the men are men and the bucks are too. Those Chestatee bucks come over here to live when they grow up big and strong like the buck i just killed.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 9, 2021)

Enough talk!  Let's see some pics, boys!


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

Are we no longer posting our deer on social media?  What is the delay men? I got nothing going on here. The least you could do is let me see what success looks like.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 9, 2021)

Professor said:


> Are we no longer posting our deer on social media?  What is the delay men? I got nothing going on here. The least you could do is let me see what success looks like.



This is what success looks like:


----------



## Swampdogg (Dec 9, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> This is what success looks like:
> 
> View attachment 1121463


That’s the good stuff


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> This is what success looks like:
> 
> View attachment 1121463


Bear?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 9, 2021)

Professor said:


> Bear?



Not those jars, but that's exactly what I do to most of my bears.


----------



## Swampdogg (Dec 9, 2021)

I did the same to almost everything i got this year. Having the meat ready to go has been the best for camp and at home or work .Still have yet to try it on the turkeys though.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 9, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Enough talk!  Let's see some pics, boys!



Be patient! Just know that if my buck and Libby's got in a fight my buck would win by KO in the first round.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 9, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> Be patient! Just know that if my buck and Libby's got in a fight my buck would win by KO in the first round.



I just want to know, did you sling your deer over your shoulder to walk out?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Dec 9, 2021)

Pics fellas we need the pics! Glad to see some mountain bruisers hitting the dirt! I'm bucked out but sending my brother in Sun after the storms to hopefully do the same.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 9, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I just want to know, did you sling your deer over your shoulder to walk out?



I couldn't get this bucks loins slung over my shoulder. He even died with a snarl on his face and eats Chestatee bucks for breakfast... something about the cleaner air on this side of the mountain. Pic coming asap.


----------



## bany (Dec 9, 2021)

Another look at success


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 9, 2021)

Why hasn't Libby posted his buck? I think he be skeered?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 9, 2021)

I will post more tonight when I have good service. My buck broke almost every tine he had fighting,  Had to get my buck pulled a few hundred yards up then down to the truck then go help G drag his out of blowdown gully where it dived as it was dying, finally got them checked out around lunch, then back to Blairsville, now back in a new spot. 
Now your turn @Buckman18 show us that Chattahoochee button buck!


----------



## bany (Dec 9, 2021)

Ole Lib may just post two first!


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

Finally.  Well done. Tell G congratulations and tell your brother to get it in gear.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 9, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> I will post more tonight when I have good service. My buck broke almost every tine he had fighting,  Had to get my buck pulled a few hundred yards up then down to the truck then go help G drag his out of blowdown gully where it dived as it was dying, finally got them checked out around lunch, then back to Blairsville, now back in a new spot.
> Now your turn @Buckman18 show us that Chattahoochee button buck!



Congrats!!!

Here's mine:


----------



## splatek (Dec 9, 2021)

Ah you guys. 
Good work to you all. 
Can;t wait to get up there and hunt what isn't there because y'all kilt everything


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

Nice deer, but man you are treating us wrong teasing he was a bruiser.


----------



## bear claw (Dec 9, 2021)

Professor said:


> Nice deer, but man you are treating us wrong teasing he was a bruiser.


Them boys eating loins tonight, what you having a sammich?


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

bear claw said:


> Them boys eating loins tonight, what you having a sammich?


Mountain house beef stroganoff.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 9, 2021)

Professor said:


> Nice deer, but man you are treating us wrong teasing he was a bruiser.



I'm a deer hunter, you should know better than to believe anything I tell you.


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> I'm a deer hunter, you should know better than to believe anything I tell you.


Haha


----------



## Back40hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

Congratulations on some fine mountain success. That doesn’t come easy for most folks, but some of you guys make it look easy!


----------



## Back40hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

I spent 9 days hunting the mountains of western NC since Thanksgiving week. This little fellow was the best I could come up with. You earn em in the mountains.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 10, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Tagged out on bear. This boar had a collar too. About 175# live weight.


Guys, I got so much fat off this bear. 2 inch thick slab from his shoulders to his tail and all around his belly. Gobs of fat all woven into his muscles.  Was able to break him down on the tailgate too and keep everything nice and clean. Saved his ribs too.


----------



## Swampdogg (Dec 10, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Guys, I got so much fat off this bear. 2 inch thick slab from his shoulders to his tail and all around his belly. Gobs of fat all woven into his muscles.  Was able to break him down on the tailgate too and keep everything nice and clean. Saved his ribs too.


if you like cracklings/chicharrones cube it small to render it down, it’s is like meat candy ,if you put it on a sweet roll and it’s 10 times better than a regular ole sandwich  , if you want more oil out of it grind it down then render.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 10, 2021)

Swampdogg said:


> if you like cracklings/chicharrones cube it small to render it down, it’s is like meat candy ,if you put it on a sweet roll and it’s 10 times better than a regular ole sandwich  , if you want more oil out of it grind it down then render.


I’m definitely gonna try some cracklins


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 11, 2021)

Rendered some oil out of a half pound slab of fat. Man those cracklins are impressively good. Fried bear backstrap and deer hearts in the oil. Holy moly those back straps strips were good. I don’t even wanna eat deer anymore.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 11, 2021)

Deer heart


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 11, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Fried bear backstrap and deer hearts in the oil. Holy moly those back straps strips were good. I don’t even wanna eat deer anymore.



Shhhhh. Keep that secret under your hat.


----------



## Swampdogg (Dec 11, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Rendered some oil out of a half pound slab of fat. Man those cracklins are impressively good. Fried bear backstrap and deer hearts in the oil. Holy moly those back straps strips were good. I don’t even wanna eat deer anymore.


Power meals


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 11, 2021)

Man that’s why I want to get a bear. I’ll try again next year.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 11, 2021)

Whit90 said:


> Man that’s why I want to get a bear. I’ll try again next year.


It is so worth it.


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 11, 2021)

I definitely let up too early this year. I read everywhere that the odds of killing a bear go down dramatically during/after October, and that may be true, but I saw plenty of folks killing them throughout November and even a couple this month. I think next year my September and October will be dedicated to bear hunting, then try to kill a buck during the first two weeks of November (flat land rut), and then back on bears if I haven’t killed one.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Dec 11, 2021)

Congrats guys!!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 11, 2021)

Whit90 said:


> I definitely let up too early this year. I read everywhere that the odds of killing a bear go down dramatically during/after October, and that may be true, but I saw plenty of folks killing them throughout November and even a couple this month. I think next year my September and October will be dedicated to bear hunting, then try to kill a buck during the first two weeks of November (flat land rut), and then back on bears if I haven’t killed one.


Man I’m honestly surprised I saw one. They really aren’t super active this time of year. I think only two were killed this hunt so far. My brother found a lot of semi fresh sign on a hard to access mountain, but nothing compared to early season. Im definitely not bear hunting this late, but I will happily shoot one while I’m sitting on buck sign.


----------



## Professor (Dec 11, 2021)

To


chrislibby88 said:


> Man I’m honestly surprised I saw one. They really aren’t super active this time of year. I think only two were killed this hunt so far. My brother found a lot of semi fresh sign on a hard to access mountain, but nothing compared to early season. Im definitely not bear hunting this late, but I will happily shoot one while I’m sitting on buck sign.


there was a lot of scat late last year. I killed mine on the 16th. I have been hunting since Tuesday and only found one pile of old scat. This weird because it is warm and there is an abundance of red oak acorns here.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 11, 2021)

I saw one 350+ the other day. Not exactly moving much, really slow moving. I think was just stir crazy with  this warm weather. 
But wth plenty of food, it makes sense to be out and about, bears usually are later to torpor if it's worth their while to stay up (as in, calories burned vs calories taken in)
Also I could see scat being fewer and further between due to a slowing of metabolism this time of year, although I could be completely off base.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 13, 2021)

Great job guys!  My job suddenly interrupted the rest of my season.  Might get a couple CNF day hunts in before its over.  I've got a pig and a deer in the freezer already so I'm not skunked.  I'm thankful and blessed with what I have......but man I really a wanted a bear this year.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 13, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> I saw one 350+ the other day. Not exactly moving much, really slow moving. I think was just stir crazy with  this warm weather.
> But wth plenty of food, it makes sense to be out and about, bears usually are later to torpor if it's worth their while to stay up (as in, calories burned vs calories taken in)
> Also I could see scat being fewer and further between due to a slowing of metabolism this time of year, although I could be completely off base.


No shots on it?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 13, 2021)

Professor said:


> To
> 
> there was a lot of scat late last year. I killed mine on the 16th. I have been hunting since Tuesday and only found one pile of old scat. This weird because it is warm and there is an abundance of red oak acorns here.


Man I saw more bear sign this Dec than I ever have this late. Mix of old and some super fresh. It’s a good year for them.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 13, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Man I saw more bear sign this Dec than I ever have this late. Mix of old and some super fresh. It’s a good year for them.




It's global warming.  ?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 13, 2021)

Final numbers were two bears and 12 bucks.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 13, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> It's global warming.  ?


That’s gotta be it. If all us bear forum guys take our catalytic converters off and burn tires instead of firewood maybe we can warm the mountains enough to keep them moving all winter. I can get behind it.


----------



## Professor (Dec 14, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Man I saw more bear sign this Dec than I ever have this late. Mix of old and some super fresh. It’s a good year for them.


I just have found the first fresh scat this year. Of course, I was not able to hunt until December the 1st. Sunday, and then two more piles in the same place yesterday. One was wet with flys.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 14, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> No shots on it?


No, the old compound really limits shot opportunities lol


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 14, 2021)

Professor said:


> I just have found the first fresh scat this year. Of course, I was not able to hunt until December the 1st. Sunday, and then two more piles in the same place yesterday. One was wet with flys.


Might be worth sitting on.


----------



## Professor (Dec 14, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Might be worth sitting on.


It is, but I am after a buck. I would shoot a big bear if he presented himself.


----------



## Professor (Dec 14, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Might be worth sitting on.


It is, but I am after a buck. I would shoot a big bear if he presented himself.


----------

